# Arnold Schoenberg thee misunderstood genius, whom mix classical wagnerism whit jazz?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't blame Schoenberg, he leed the way to need paralel the classical Wagnerism and American Jazz,also an art-school oddities maker,there are quite remarkable Le Pierrot Lunaire Opus.27 I.e is just one exemple, this man complete achievement. I say to Wagner fans listen to mister Schonberg, I say to Gesualdo Fans listen to Schonberg, you'll find the same bold & Daring audacity, avant-garde, challenging but so rewarding in the process.

I have been listening to more an more sir. Arnold Schoenberg ,Iwonder beside is six Orchestral songs wwhat work he made all vox musik?

I saluted you folks :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Don't blame Schoenberg, he leed the way to need paralel the classical Wagnerism and American Jazz,also an art-school oddities maker,there are quite remarkable Le Pierrot Lunaire Opus.27 I.e is just one exemple, this man complete achievement. I say to Wagner fans listen to mister Schonberg, I say to Gesualdo Fans listen to Schonberg, you'll find the same bold & Daring audacity, avant-garde, challenging but so rewarding in the process.
> 
> I have been listening to more an more sir. Arnold Schoenberg ,Iwonder beside is six Orchestral songs wwhat work he made all vox musik?
> 
> I saluted you folks :tiphat:


No, I wouldn't call it "jazz." Stick to your are of expertise, depro. Schoenberg wrote a lot of songs. Vocal works would include "Book of the Hanging Gardens" and "Gurrelieder." Also, Six Pieces for Male Chorus.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Schoenberg also wrote a few operas: Erwartung, Moses und Aron, and Die glückliche Hand are the famous ones. 

I wouldn't call his music particularly jazzy. Some of the piano works, maybe.


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m also not familiar with Schoenberg’s interest in Jazz. Had he lived long enough, I suspect he may have enjoyed some of the free jazz experiments, were he able to even come across it.


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Die Jakobsleiter, the unfinished oratorio that is in limbo between the periods of his free atonality and his twelve-tone technique, makes a very interesting listen. 

Ode to Napoleon Bonaparte and A Survivor from Warsaw both have soloist narrators (and the latter with a chorus) over an instrumental ensemble, which isn’t quite the vocal music you are looking for, but these are still essential Schoenberg works.

Also Schoenberg’s setting (in English) of the Aramaic prayer Kol Nidre is quite moving, especially if one has in mind the historical context.


----------

